# First freshener nubian doe



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Pros and cons? Her tail isn't split. Her baby chewed it lol. Sorry if her set up isn't perfect. We are still working on that lol

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know anything about conformation, but she's very pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! She looks nice but I'm not that great on conformation either.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm trying to learn how to "see" a goat's conformation, so take my estimation with as many grains of salt as needed... 
Lovely, glossy girl with a long, elegant neck, and what seem to be well-sprung ribs in the side view. However, her topline seems a bit wavy. Hard to judge slope of rump and leg shape, with her back legs out behind like that. Brisket seems well enough developed, and though hard to tell in the grass, pasterns seem strong.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> I'm trying to learn how to "see" a goat's conformation, so take my estimation with as many grains of salt as needed...
> Lovely, glossy girl with a long, elegant neck, and what seem to be well-sprung ribs in the side view. However, her topline seems a bit wavy. Hard to judge slope of rump and leg shape, with her back legs out behind like that. Brisket seems well enough developed, and though hard to tell in the grass, pasterns seem strong.


Also, her back legs could have more angulation. Did you take udder pics?

She _is_ pretty! Is she purebred?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Also, her back legs could have more angulation.
> 
> 
> > Hmm... I almost feel as if her back legs are _too _angled? :shrug:
> > I think she is nice, but could do with a little more length and uniformity. Her topline should be straighter and she could blend better. I really like her depth, body capacity, femininity, and brisket.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can you take another picture with her standing with her legs more underneath her and then stack her ? 
Im not sure either about conformation , Im just learning here too 
Maybe take a look at how others stand their goats for a critique , that may help you with setting her up ? She is beautiful though


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

She is purebred. And such a good girl. Here's the udder pics I have.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I can judge her if you want, but I would like to see a pic of her set up better before I begin, if that is possible.
I roughly drew some lines to show you where her legs should be placed, the tip of her toes should be where these lines are. Sorry that the lines are not completely straight, I tried, but it still gives you an example.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She has very good udder attachments, and a good medial, the teat placing could be a bit more centered but it's pretty good, the teats are well defined from the udder, she could use a smoother fore udder, and her teats could be bigger.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Ill try to set her up better this weekend! Thanks!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------

